# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Một ngày thư giãn ở khu bảo tồn 'Cánh đồng bất tận' - Du lịch Rừng Tràm

## hangnt

*Chỉ cách Sài Gòn 2 giờ chạy xe với chi phí rẻ, bạn sẽ có ngày nghỉ đổi gió ở khu rừng tràm nguyên sinh - cũng là nơi quay bộ phim 'Cánh đồng bất tận'.*

Khu du lịch "Cánh đồng bất tận" ở ấp 3, xã Bình Phong Thạnh, huyện Mộc Hóa nằm trong khu Bảo tồn đa dạng sinh học - cây dược liệu Đồng Tháp Mười. Tạm rời bỏ công việc bận rộn, hối hả của cuộc sống để lại sau lưng khói bụi của thành phố, ngột ngạt của những dãy nhà cao tầng, bạn sẽ hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, không khí trong lành với những rừng cây ngút tầm mắt. 



Khung cảnh bình yên.
Chỉ cách Sài Gòn 80 km nhưng Mộc Hóa rất hoang sơ, mến khách và ẩn chứa rất nhiều điều thú vị. Đây cũng là điểm vui chơi hấp dẫn cho những ai mê khám phá thiên nhiên đa dạng vùng Đồng Tháp Mười. Để tới được đây, bạn sẽ ngồi đò đi giữa dòng sông đầy lục bình hoa nở tím ngắt khoảng 5 phút.

Khu bảo tồn rộng hàng trăm hecta nên bạn có rất nhiều lựa chọn vui chơi, đi đò giữa những con kênh ngập tràn hoa súng để tham quan khu rừng tràm gió nguyên sinh, những cây tràm có niên đại gần trăm năm, trên 80 nguồn gen quý và thảm thực vật phong phú, xanh mướt. Bạn cũng có thể tự chèo thuyền kayak dọc theo kênh để trải nghiệm cảm giác tự do thoải mái, ngắm nhìn cảnh quan thiên nhiên bình yên đậm chất Nam Bộ. Nếu bạn đi nhóm đông, có thể tổ chức những cuộc thi đua thuyền kayak rất vui vẻ. Ngoài ra bạn có thể câu cá bằng vó rất to ở ngay bờ kênh, nhưng cất vó cũng phải rất kiên nhẫn vì phải chờ khoảng vài chục phút tới cả tiếng khi cất vó lên mới thấy được cá.

Một cách khác để khám phá nơi này chính là đạp xe khoảng 8 km quanh rừng tràm. Xe đạp ở khu bảo tồn luôn có sẵn và hoàn toàn miễn phí để bạn tự do khám phá thiên nhiên. Đạp xe lững thững giữa hai vòm cây xanh mát, nghe mùi tinh dầu của lá tràm thoang thoảng trong không khí, tận hưởng những con gió mát rượi lồng lộng bạn sẽ thấy tinh thần rất thư thái và thoải mái. 



Đạp xe khoảng 8 km quanh rừng tràm gió.
Ở đây có rất nhiều loại chim, cò, buổi chiều mát là thời gian chim tập trung rất nhiều ở các rừng cây. Nếu bạn đi xuồng lúc này thì sẽ nhìn thấy từng đàn chim bay rào rào trắng cả một góc trời. Nếu bạn tới nơi này vào đúng ngày trăng rằm của mùa nước nổi, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng một khung cảnh đẹp tuyệt vời khi ánh trăng và những cây tràm soi bóng xuống dòng kênh lặng ngắt như tờ, văng vẳng tiếng chim cuốc kêu giữa những hàng cây trong tiếng gió xào xạc. Đây thật sự là một trải nghiệm không thể bỏ qua.

Ở đây còn là khu trồng dược liệu và xưởng sản xuất các sản phẩm từ chính dược liệu. Có bảng biển chỉ dẫn từng tên loại cây và người hướng dẫn chi tiết loại dược liệu nào có tác dụng ra sao nên bạn có thể tham quan trải nghiệm thực tế, chế biến các sản phẩm thảo dược như tinh dầu và sử dụng sản phẩm do tự tay mình tạo ra.

Tới khu bảo tồn nhất định bạn phải thưởng thức những món ăn dân dã và những đặc sản vùng nước nổi như khoai mì luộc nước cốt dừa, cá lóc nướng trui cuốn rau sống bánh tráng, thịt kho trứng cút, lẩu mắm với các loại hoa lục bình, hoa súng, bông điên điển, so đũa…Đều là những món ăn dân dã nhưng điểm đặc biệt là tất cả đều được chế biến từ những dược liệu, cây trồng, vật nuôi tại khu bảo tồn, sạch và an toàn nên rất tốt cho sức khỏe, phù hợp với cả những thực khách ăn chay, ăn kiêng.



Món sắn (khoai mì) nước cốt dừa đậm đà hương vị miền Tây.
Bạn có thể đi về trong ngày, nghỉ lại ở phòng nghỉ của khu bảo tồn hoặc mang lều trại theo để ngủ giữa thiên nhiên hoang dã. Thiên nhiên hoang sơ với những cánh rừng tràm nguyên sinh, sự phong phú của các loại thực vật, chim quý, cá, con người hiền hậu và dễ mến sẽ giúp bạn tràn đầy năng lượng và tinh thần sảng khoái để bắt đầu một tuần làm việc mới hiệu quả.

*Chỉ dẫn đường đi*

Từ Sài Gòn, bạn đi theo cao tốc Trung Lương rẽ sang quốc lộ 62, đi về hướng Mộc Hoá, đến xã Bình Phong Thạnh sẽ có biển chỉ dẫn đi tới khu bảo tồn dược liệu Đồng Tháp Mười - Cánh đồng bất tận.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

